# Microchip Technology Adquirió ZeroG Wireless [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

El Acuerdo Permite Proporcionar Soluciones Wi-Fi® Embebidas para Microcontroladores PIC®

Fecha de publicación: 31 marzo 2010


Microchip Technology Inc., proveedor líder de microcontroladores y semiconductores analógicos, adquirió el pasado mes de enero compañía *ZeroG Wireless, Inc*., un innovador en soluciones Wi-Fi® embebidas de bajo consumo con sede en Sunnyvale (California, EE.UU.).  ZeroG es un desarrollador privado de semiconductores y sin fabricación propia de transceptores certificados para Wi-Fi y de módulos certificados por la FCC, que ayudarán a consolidar la oferta inalámbrica de Microchip al permitir que los diseñadores de sistemas embebidos puedan conectarse fácilmente a este protocolo de red ubicuo con cualquier microcontrolador PIC® de 8, 16 o 32 bit.  Los términos del acuerdo son confidenciales.
​“Existe una creciente necesidad de soluciones Wi-Fi en aplicaciones embebidas, y las soluciones Wi-Fi de ZeroG se han realizado especialmente para el mercado embebido”, señaló Steve Caldwell, director de la División de Productos RF de Microchip.  “Esta adquisición facilita que los compradores de microcontroladores de Microchip adquieran módulos y software probado para Wi-Fi, con el fin de dotar a sus aplicaciones embebidas de capacidad para Wi-Fi”.



Soporte al Producto y Disponibilidad

Los clientes de ZeroG han de seguir en contacto con los canales habituales de ventas y soporte de  ZeroG que existían antes de este anuncio de adquisición.  Para más información, por favor visite el sitio Web de ZeroG en *http://www.microchip.com/get/9B6V* o póngase en contacto con ZeroG llamando al (+1) 408-738-7600.



Los Módulos *Wi-Fi ZG2100M y ZG2101M*, el *Kit de Desarrollo ZeroG IEEE 802.11 para Explorer 16* (referencia AC164136) y la *Tarjeta Hija ZeroG Wi-Fi PICtail™/PICtail Plus (referencia AC164136-2)* de ZeroG Wireless seguirán disponibles en *microchipDIRECT* y a través del equipo de ventas de Microchip.  Para mayor información, póngase en contacto con cualquier representante de ventas de Microchip o visite el Centro de Diseño Inalámbrico on-line de Microchip.

Más info.
*Centro de Diseño Inalámbrico on-line de Microchip*


----------



## HADES (Abr 25, 2010)

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro y una duda a fogonazo(cuando leas esto)podria existir la posibilidad que cuando lanzen los PIC con WIFI que en algun momento pudiera a ver un usuario atraves de internet y un dispositivo WIFI pudiera tomar el control completa de nuestro pic wifi y por ende tener un peligro latente sobre nuestros equipos especialmente si es un esquipo controlado a distancia imaginen estas posibilidades solo dejo esta inquietud saludos!!!


----------

